# Hello from WV



## WVbees2016 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just found bee source and it looks like it will be a great resource! We picked up 12 nucs on Monday and have 30 more coming on Friday. Working these with a friend who had 100 colonies in the past. Look forward to reading through the forums here!


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi! I love your state its beautiful.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees.


----------



## WVbees2016 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks for the notes! We ended up getting 36 nucs yesterday and got them all transferred. They looked great! The whole family got involved and everyone was stung at least once.


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome. What section of WV do you live in?


----------



## WVbees2016 (Jun 1, 2016)

We live in the eastern panhandle near Maryland.


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh ok. I had hope maybe you would be near me. I'm on on the south end right on the VA/WV line.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Greetings, WVbees2016! We keep our bees down near Keyser.

You are getting your bees after the Tulip Poplars, and nobody this year seems to have had much luck with Black Locust. Be prepared for this year to be a real stinker, and look for sales on sugar.

We always seem to have plenty of pollen available, though.

Next year for sure! WV has all the right stuff but it all has to come together. Hopefully you are near an orchard and can take advantage of it next year.


----------



## WVbees2016 (Jun 1, 2016)

I think we got started way too late. So we are feeding and they seem to be doing ok. Had to replace a queen in one hive so far. Still have so much to learn!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

